# Cancer Signs -



## Miss J (Jan 12, 2011)

How do you deal with a cancer man and his emotions? How can I get him to open up? What are ways that I am able to get him back?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Only for your reference. My older brother is cancer. I'd say it's not easy to make him open up his world. 
I'd suggest, keep yourself sexy, affectionate, confident and attractive. He should come to you and show his interests in you again.
If you make him feel you want to focus on studying him, making him open up his world to you, and getting him to talk, he will run away pretty fast.
Not sure about others, but I guess cancer men, including my friends, have a tendency that they get bored with women very quickly, especially when he receives tons of queries from a woman who tries to take control on him.
Overall cancer men don't enjoy reporting their whereabouts to their gfs/wives, even to their own mothers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

